

Israel bars academic Chomsky entry to West Bank - ssn
http://www.reuters.com/article/idUSTRE64F23H20100516

======
Tangurena
From another article on the same issue:

> _In a telephone interview with Channel 10, Chomsky said the interrogators
> had told him he had written things that the Israeli government did not
> like._

> _"I suggested [the interrogator try to] find any government in the world
> that likes anything I say," he said._

[http://www.haaretz.com/news/national/noam-chomsky-denied-
ent...](http://www.haaretz.com/news/national/noam-chomsky-denied-entry-into-
israel-1.290701?localLinksEnabled=false)

------
ssn
Ideas are dangerous.

